# Помогите!!! найти ноты для работы с хореографическим коллективом!



## IlyaKop (28 Янв 2014)

Кто работает с хореографическими коллективами поделитесь опытом работы. Какими нотами пользуетесь, когда играете класс и технику для танцоров. Заранее благодарю.
Пишите на [email protected]


----------



## dar321 (28 Янв 2014)

Для хореографии много разных нот бывает.) Бывает классический станок и середина, бывает народный( в том числе разных народностей используются мелодии, по задумке хореографа), середина может сосотоять из элементов из танца, а может быть сама по себе, плюс техника(верчение, трюки и т.д.).А потом сами танцы, обычно приходится снимать по слуху. Так что нужно?


----------



## IlyaKop (28 Янв 2014)

Мне нужны больше ноты народного жанра на станок, середину и на технику))


----------



## dar321 (28 Янв 2014)

Попробуйте поискать по этой ссылке, там есть и книги, и ауди материалы. Нот в чистом виде для народного станка , наверное, не существует, каждый музыкант с опытом набирает свой набор мелодий под то или другое движение.Удачи! Будет что-то конкретное интересовать, пишите, обсудим с коллегами) http://www.horeograf.com/muzyka/narodnyj-tanec


----------



## IlyaKop (28 Янв 2014)

Спасибо))


----------



## voldemar-60 (28 Янв 2014)

Могу посоветовать сборник А.Широкова "Музыка русского народного танца", изд-во "Советский композитор", Москва, 1988 г., для баяна или аккордеона. В нем много народных мелодий, но не обработанных, возможно эта книга поможет в подборе репертуара для аккомпанемента к танцам.


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Янв 2014)

*IlyaKop*,
Напишите поисковике Ноты для хореографии. и вылетит куча.


----------



## IlyaKop (17 Фев 2014)

Всем спасибо!


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Фев 2014)

*IlyaKop*,
Вот такой сборник:


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Фев 2014)

Ещё сборник:
*Историко-бытовой танец*


----------



## Татьяна Ч. (5 Мар 2014)

Посмотрите вот здесь- здесь много нот для различных видов хореографических занятий, и для народного танца тоже много
http://www.balletmusic.narod.ru/accompaniment_4.htm


----------

